# Please help me to help the mexican's cats



## Cats forever (Jun 14, 2004)

*Hi, I recently moved from the USA to Mexico and never saw so many street cats, 
I’m tried to contact the humane society here in Mexico but had no success, I’m actually fitting many of them but my goal is to have neutered as many as I can.

Please help me to succeed, I would appreciate any ideas and please help me any way it will be really appreciated.
I came with two cats of my own and now I have four.

http://www.i-love-cats.com/meow/fromcancun/index.html*


----------

